# Log4J Problem



## karahead (2. Sep 2005)

Hi, was soll denn diese Fehlermeldung von Log4j?


> log4j:WARN No appenders could be found for logger (TeamConstructionWartung).
> log4j:WARN Please initialize the log4j system properly.



????

Meine log4j konfigurations-file:

```
log4j.rootLogger=ALL, stdout, html

log4j.appender.stdout=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender
log4j.appender.stdout.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout

# Pattern to output the caller's file name and line number.
log4j.appender.stdout.layout.ConversionPattern=%5p [%t] (%F:%L) - %m%n

log4j.appender.html=org.apache.log4j.FileAppender
log4j.appender.html.File=log/log.html
log4j.appender.html.layout=org.apache.log4j.HTMLLayout
log4j.appender.html.layout.Title=Log-File
log4j.appender.html.layout.LocationInfo=true
```

scheint doch alles in Ordnung zu sein?
Hab die log-file aus nem anderen Programm kopiert und dort hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## karahead (5. Sep 2005)

Nanu, hatte noch nie jemand diese Fehlermeldung???  :cry:


----------



## karahead (5. Sep 2005)

OK, hat sich erledigt.
Ich Affe habe schon vor der Erstellung des logging systems einträge gemacht.


----------

